# Rigging a HellBender



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone have an image of their rigged HellBender they use on LL?
TIA


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I just use a 2' leader on the tail and a jig. Either a pet spoon or curly tail grub. Also have those speckle trout rigs that come 2 in a set on some. I tried to do one of those umbrella type things awhile back but it was to heavy how i had it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have never trolled for white bass but have watched several people troll the hellbenders and jet divers over the years . I know it is a very effective to catch fish but I never seen anyone who looked like they could feel the fish. Is there more of a fight with the down riggers and regular cranks or do you just have to sacrifice the fight when you troll?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Everyone has a different way but i run mine back about 100 yards give or take . When it dives it'll bend your poll and when you get a fish on it bends further. It can be a fight to pull against the diver and fish even when u go netural .Sometimes you'll get a small one and not know. The main issue i have is haveing multiple lines and not letting them cross. You can bend the front of a hell bender to go right or left but if you go to far it'll pop up. When makeing turns you gotta go in a big arc. Not just turn. Ive ran 3 if the outsides are running good that day butmostly just 2. A neat trick is to get the 2 mains out and use another pole with a crank bait or rattle trap about 50 yards back. I get good hits on those to sometimes. Usally 3 mph is my speed


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I use Jet Divers or Davis Instruments Fish Seekers to get the lure to depth. The Fish Seekers have the advantage of being adjustable so it is easy to change depths. Plus they do not pull as much as the jet divers and hellbenders so it is easier to see / feel strikes. I mostly troll pet spoons or something similar behind the divers. I also troll Rat-L-Traps without a diver when the fish are at 10' or less. I have found that the Fish Seekers do not work well with the Rat-L-Traps (or other diving lures) because they will flip upside down and rise to the surface due to the downward pull on the back of the Fish Seeker. In addition, I have 2 planer boards that pull the line out to the side. I usually set them about 30-50' out to the side of the boat. By being out to the side, these lines often catch more when the fish are shallow. This also allows me to troll 4 rods (assuming I have a couple of people in the boat with me) without getting them tangled.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive looked at those boards. Never knew anyone who ran them.. so they work huh?


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

They definitely help prevent lines getting tangled because they pull the lines out to the sides of the boat. This also gets the lures out of the turbulence caused by the boat/motor while trolling. The ones I have are Walleye Boards from Church Tackle. These have port and starboard models and can only be used on the indicated side of the boat. I have seen others that can be switched to work on either side. If you get them, just make sure. I recently added the strike indicator flags to them, but have not had a chance to try them out.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The key is getting the bait down however. I prefer large crankbaits. They pull easier and don't get bent like the hellbender. Check the $1 bins all the time they will run the off color CBs on sale. HB and Divers are expensive. If your in less than 15' 30-40' behind the boat is plenty. I like just outside the propwash. Counter reels can be productive as well although I have never used one. Simple rig. Strong snap swivel on main line to crank (Hooks Removed)cut with dikes is easiest. Swivel on front hook eye of crank. This helps the crank dive pulls the nose down. Then trailer back to bait of choice (always use lighter line on trailer in case it hangs up you wont lose the diver in most cases) either Pet Spoon or jig (I use a tandem rig two at a time is like a contest). Swivel there as well. If you don't use swivels the Pet Spoon will twist big time. Two to three foot trailer is plenty. Learning to tweak a Hellbender is a science! If it dives left or right simple bend the front swivel the opposite from the direction that it is running (Slightly) until it runs straight. If you tweek the bill of the HB too much it will leak water in the cavity of the HB. It will not work with water in it. Trick to getting water out is take out the front hook eye an drill hole into the cavity without messing up the threads for the hook eye and shake till no water then add silicone and put hook eye back also silicone front bill (Or Trash!). If you need the HB to dive a little more barely bend the nose down slightly. Fishing flats under 20' I always let the rig out enough that the diver is bumping the bottom slightly. Reel in some if bumping hard. Speed of the troll can make a difference. Mix it up. 600-900 rpms should do it. I like to troll its quiet and relaxing to me. Well after I got the 4stroke for sure. And when its 100 out the breeze is a must.


----------



## oldsalt (Sep 18, 2006)

The one advantage of using a hellbender is the largest hybrids I catch are caught on the hellbender.
As a bonus, largemouth bass and crappie sometimes will hit it. Caution is needed using a hellbender
with hooks, always, always use a net. Driving home with a hook in your hand is no fun.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------

